# Yellow Lab?



## djlynn03 (Oct 15, 2020)

Would I be correct in assuming that this is not a yellow lab? It does not have the black fin colorations and instead has a lighter coloring on its fins. It also has red eyes if that is important. I bought it from a local pet store as a yellow lab.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=452683


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

This doesn't look like mine (the link sir keith provided). I think this is your run of the mill lab/red zebra hybrid.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It does look like it has a lot of orange for a yellow lab which is typical of the lab/estherae hybrid. Red eyes might be an anomaly from the usual cross.


----------



## gottalovecichlids (Nov 10, 2020)

I've had many yellow labs before and this definitely doesn't look like a yellow lab.


----------

